# THERE IS A NEW KELPIE VIDEO COMING.



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 20, 2017)

G'day, on Sunday (Aussie time) there will be a item on the National Yard  Dog Championship.

The dogs are working a "mob" of 18 sheep,so its more like what a farm dog does every day.

I will try to get the link and post it for you all to have a look at.Like the Goat one you may have to view it on the Facebook page.Anyway we will see......T.O.R.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 22, 2017)

G'day gang,well its here all 17 minutes of it hope you all enjoy

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-22/the-hard-yards:-the-ultimate-test-of-canine-and/8734608

NOTE. The explanation of the differences between the B.C and the Kelpie in the way they work...T.O.R.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 23, 2017)

I really enjoyed that one!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 23, 2017)

Those are some amazing dogs!  I love the way they jump up and run along the top of all the sheep! Thanks for sharing, T.O.R.!


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jul 23, 2017)

G'day, getting most Kelpies to "back the sheep" is not that hard ,the trick is when he/she moves the one "blocking' the race" they drop down and run between their legs to keep them moving.Glad you enjoyed....T.O.R.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Feb 24, 2018)

G'day , had this sent by a friend ..T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2006559436244079


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Jan 27, 2019)

G'day folks,here is a "short clip " of Tina's latest lesson at "puppy school"........This lesson was first taught by Old Jack who taught Max,Max taught Meg and now Meg is teaching Tina....T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=390189445088805


----------



## Rammy (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 3, 2019)

G'day folks,here is a short clip of Tina (our latest pup).Today we were moving the ram group over to the yards when without instruction Tina took up a position at the rear of the group and was moving from left to right to hold the sheep close to the fence.One large ram stopped and turned towards he but she held her ground until I called "her off" so she would not get a "knock" from the ram it he took unkindly to her attention....T.O.R.


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=845159429184841


----------

